# Facebook is my favorite, what about you?



## SteveMarker (Oct 11, 2011)

I go on Both Twitter and Facebook a fair bit, but normally Facebook the most. I usually find most my friends are on Facebook, and not Twitter.
HOWEVER, twitter sometimes turns into a news station for me. I find curent affairs more on Twitter than Facebook.
If you made me choose? Facebook.


----------



## JamesFC (Feb 15, 2012)

Same here buddy - its the best social network nowadays!


----------



## vette2020 (Mar 12, 2012)

Yeah, Facebook hands down. I like how on Facebook you can actually add different photo albums etc. Twitter is just people posting a bunch of _useless_ mobile uploads.


----------



## msdb (Mar 20, 2012)

I've become more of a fan of Twitter as it has become my place for the latest news


----------



## isola96 (Mar 20, 2012)

I think im on this forum more then I check my Facebook.


----------



## Blue Jay (Mar 20, 2012)

isola96 said:


> I think im on this forum more then I check my Facebook.



Me also, I prefer to talk with people face to face:banana:


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 20, 2012)

Blue Jay said:


> Me also, I prefer to talk with people face to face:banana:



Amen! had a good conversation this afternoon on the exact same subject.


----------



## rick1953fowler (Mar 21, 2012)

Blue Jay said:


> Me also, I prefer to talk with people face to face:banana:



Exactly. And I'm afraid that's becoming more of a thing of the past. It's pretty scary to think. No one in the future is going to have social skills anymore! I mean you can order pizza for delivery online now without having to talk to anyone on the phone....you can refill your prescriptions with a just a touch on a smartphone..just to name a FEW. It's great and all, but dang...


----------



## TxBuilder (Mar 21, 2012)

rick1953fowler said:


> Exactly. And I'm afraid that's becoming more of a thing of the past. It's pretty scary to think. No one in the future is going to have social skills anymore! I mean you can order pizza for delivery online now without having to talk to anyone on the phone....you can refill your prescriptions with a just a touch on a smartphone..just to name a FEW. It's great and all, but dang...



I always call it in. 

I prefer to know someone is getting it as opposed to it ever getting lost in the system.


----------



## Garenius (Mar 30, 2012)

I've always been more of a twitter man. And nah, I doubt social network will take over our lives.


----------



## BobAristide (Mar 30, 2012)

What's Twitter? 
I still don't understand the value of Twitter. The only use I can understand is for programs like the washington journal on c-span where people send tweet for the guests. No real community connection.


----------



## clerk1z (Apr 27, 2012)

Its my favorite too, I got tons of traffic from it.


----------



## rick1953fowler (Apr 30, 2012)

Twitter is more simple for me. It's pretty basic. You don't get lost in all the mumbo-jumbo crap pictures in your newsfeed on twitter, but like I said before I wish there was neither. I miss the old days!


----------



## JohnCarrick (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi...

I am using facebook as social networkk site.Facebook is the best social network site for deriving traffic and improve the visibility of our site..
My favorite social networking site is Facebook because it is very simple and easy to use.


----------



## Kone (Sep 30, 2012)

I like facebook too, it is the best social networking site.


----------

